# Trade Deadline 2 Weeks Away. - What to Do!



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

After tonights loss to the Mavs, it is not time to panic but, I do think if CD could figure out a way to get into the Maggette sweepstakes that we should. The Rockets really need some length out on the wings.

We also still need help at the PF. Any thoughts here?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im gonna guess we trade sura for some scrub whose contract will expire at the end of the season but less makes money to save CD some cash. like with moochie last year. i would bet against using our TE


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sura has gotta go.

I think our PF is pretty strong Howard and Hayes are pretty good players and will hold their own in the playoffs. What we need is to strengthen the point guard position. I think a trade for Brevin Knight would really help us out in the PG position for the next 2 or 3 years, even if he is a reserve, while we look to either develop Alston or find another poitn guard. With Felton an up and coming superstar Bobcats might be looking to lose Knight???

I dont know the mechanics of trades exactly but if he can make his way onto our team that would be great. I would even do the straight swap Knight for Wells.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sura + Wells for Knight????????????

It works out at http://www2.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/1/


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Sura has gotta go.
> 
> I think our PF is pretty strong Howard and Hayes are pretty good players and will hold their own in the playoffs. What we need is to strengthen the point guard position. I think a trade for Brevin Knight would really help us out in the PG position for the next 2 or 3 years, even if he is a reserve, while we look to either develop Alston or find another poitn guard. With Felton an up and coming superstar Bobcats might be looking to lose Knight???
> 
> I dont know the mechanics of trades exactly but if he can make his way onto our team that would be great. I would even do the straight swap Knight for Wells.


Brevin would be good to have, I just wouldn't give up Bonzi to do it. You have to have Bonzi/Kirk too in the playoffs, if we wanna win in the 2nd rd, he is an absolute 'must' be there guy.

I think to be beat DAL/SA/UTA/PHO in the semi's we need another big rebounding body along side Yao, Dke cannot guard out at the 3ptline. We need to be versatile like Dallas and Utah. PJ from the Bulls, or Bo Outlaw, would be perfect, somebody like that, vet/or young just long as he can play D, and make a layup.
Send Sura/Padgett maybe a pk. As far as guards, Luther just needs to play better, period. Stop turning over the dang ball like tonight.:thumbdown:


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I would give my left hand to get Raja Bell on this team.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I want Chuck Hayes to develop. In my Dynasty in NBA 07, he's a perfect PF. 
Turnovers are a big issue, unfortunately.

Maybe Sura/Wells/Padgett for Knight/2nd round pick?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My idea is still:

Houston send Sura and Spanoulis to Phoenix;
Phoenix send Banks to Houston and Piatkowski to Clippers;
Clippers send James Singleton to Houston;

Houston add a good PG in Banks and a useful combo forward in Singleton (he have asked Clippers to trade him and they need a shooter)


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> My idea is still:
> 
> Houston send Sura and Spanoulis to Phoenix;
> Phoenix send Banks to Houston and Piatkowski to Clippers;
> ...


I like that trade... Probably the best and most that makes sense, but does not include the Hawk's pick.

Now, if the trade throw in some picks, it might look like this... Probably more likely to happen on Draft Night but it works prior to this years deadline.

Houston Gets
Marcus Banks
James Singleton
Phoenix's 2007 Secound Round Pick

Phoenix Gets
Bob Sura
Vassilis Spanoulis
Clipper's 2007 First Round Pick

LA Clippers Gets
Eric Piatkowski
Cleveland's 2007 First Round Pick VIA Phoenix
Phoenix's 2007 First Round Pick

Why for HOU, they get a PG that fits more their system. And a Second Round Pick.

Why for PHX, they too get a PG that fits their system. And moves up in the Draft a few spots.

Why for LAC, they get 2 First Round Picks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Marc Stein doesn't think the rockets are going to be able to swing anything big. Maybe a small trade here or there but, nothing of great impact. We are going to have to continue to the elevated play and just sit back and wait for Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Memphis
Gasol to Timberwolves
Lishouk to Bobcats

Minnesota
Garnett to Bobcats
Mavrokefalidis to Bobcats

Charlotte
Knight to Rockets
Harrigton to Rockets
Brezec to Grizzlies
Ely to Grizzlies
May to Grizzlies
Hermann to Timberwolves
Voshkul to Timberwolves
McInnis to Timberwolves

Houston
Sura to Grizzlies
Padgett to Grizzlies
Wells to Timberwolves
Hill to Bobcats
Elyahu to Bobcats
Hamilton to Bobcats


This is the one I made. And it works at RealGM


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Trade Sura for anything. Heck even its just for a low pick 2nd rounder. ANYTHING lol


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

hroz said:


> Memphis
> Gasol to Timberwolves
> Lishouk to Bobcats
> 
> ...


Man, how much time have you spent on making this trade?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Man, how much time have you spent on making this trade?


About 15mins which I know is abit long.

But yeah talking on MSN and making the trade at the same time.

But if I can take some time off to make that trade surely so can the general managers. This trade would help all the teams after all.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I really don't see why whe should get Brevin Knight. He's 30 already and can't shoot the 3 at all.

He is a good passer and has a good turnover-assist ratio but with the kind of open looks that he would get, his shooting is too poor.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Even Alston can do better... Plus, Alston has good dribbling skills. And a nice nickname too.

Skip To My Lou.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Two questions when it comes to Brevin Knight.

1. Do JVG and CD feel he is a better alternative to backing Rafer up than JLIII, Euro TMac, and Luther?
2. Is what we would have to give up really worth it?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

On ym trade we keep Alston while giving up Wells isnt such a big deal consider that Battier McGrady will take up most of the time at SF & SG then Snyder & Head will really get the rest and still there wont be enough minutes. When Battier and TMAC are playing about 35mpg can that only leaves 26 more minutes which have to be shared between Head Snyder and Wells. There is not enough minutes to go round.

PS who plays better Alston or Knight gets to start. By the way Yao and TMAC will prob ably be sinking most our points in the playoffs. I want someone who can get the ball to them in the clear.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> On ym trade we keep Alston while giving up Wells isnt such a big deal consider that Battier McGrady will take up most of the time at SF & SG then Snyder & Head will really get the rest and still there wont be enough minutes. When Battier and TMAC are playing about 35mpg can that only leaves 26 more minutes which have to be shared between Head Snyder and Wells. There is not enough minutes to go round.
> 
> PS who plays better Alston or Knight gets to start. By the way Yao and TMAC will prob ably be sinking most our points in the playoffs. I want someone who can get the ball to them in the clear.



Once again i reiterate my point that Brevin Knight would not fit into our system. He is quite a poor shooter and needs the ball in his hands to be effective.

He's already 30 and is not a great defender. The only thing working for him at the moment is his expiring contract...right?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

houston sends rafer and alot of bribes to NO for chris paul


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
"The Knicks still are hoping that they can trade Steve Francis by the Feb. 22 deadline. If the guard isn't dealt, there is a strong possibility that he and the Knicks will negotiate a buyout." New York Daily News
```
This has come up before. We are under the cap buy about 3.2 million. If Stevie is bought out do you think it would be worth it to Houston to try and pick him up for about 2.5 mil just for the rest of this season. Great backup PG or maybe starting PG at times.

At a worst case he continues being Stevie and he ends up getting benched. Something tells me that if he were back here he would be thankful to just be out of NYC and in a better situation. He would see how these guys are and buy into the system.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're not under the cap.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Once again i reiterate my point that Brevin Knight would not fit into our system. He is quite a poor shooter and needs the ball in his hands to be effective.
> 
> He's already 30 and is not a great defender. The only thing working for him at the moment is his expiring contract...right?


I want a pass first point guard. Thats Brevin Knight. Last three years he has averages 9.0, 8.8, 7.1 apg. And double digits in points.
He can hit shots but more importantly he can make shots for Yao and TMAC. 
Also He would be a 2-3 year prospect in which time we can develop Alston Spanoulis Lucas or get another PG from the draft to develop. But Knight would be a contributor for a ring. Even if he is just playing the minutes Alston needs to rest. 

Not to mention some say the reason Felton is developing into such a good player is because of Brevin as a mentor Alston Lucas Spanoulis could use a mentor like Brevin.


Steve Francis is not a pass first guard. Yao & TMAC would get no ball.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

yes, his assist averages is in his hands. but our playmaker is tmac and he has the ball on 80% of our offensive sets. When that happens, guards like Head, Alston and in your case Brevin Knight has to be ready to knock down the jumper when Tmac is doubled. and my point is Knight can't do that.

Knight got his assists on a Charlotte Bobcat team that is an up-and-down/fastbreak team. and the Rockets are'nt that kind of team. plus he needs the ball in his hands to be an effective ballplayer.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

The $4.2 Million Trade Exception EXPIRES today. Will there be a trade made by the Rockets?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston has a $4.2 million trade exception that expires today. The Rockets have inquired about Nuggets center Jamal Sampson.


Hoopshype rumors


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Who the heck is that guy? Never heard of him.

Isn't Tony Delk a free agent? Offer him the trade exception, because he can pass and shoot the 3, and he's a good mentor.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
We're not under the cap.
```
I thought the rockets payroll was around $61 mil and the cap is around 65 mil. Again, my bad. As I said, not really wired into all the salary stuff. I thought I read that even though we have the 4.2 mil trade exception, we would only be interested in taking on salaries of about 3.8 for some reason.


```
Who the heck is that guy? Never heard of him.
```
Jamal Sampson is 6'11 235lbs. only 24 and has only 1 year on his contract of about $745K. Not sure if there is any upside here or not. Been in the league for 4 years.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we are going to use a 4.2 million dollar trade exception to get a player on a min contract.

brilliant!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Who the heck is that guy? Never heard of him.
> 
> Isn't Tony Delk a free agent? Offer him the trade exception, because he can pass and shoot the 3, and he's a good mentor.


And he's a former UK Grad! Isn't it funny how it always comes around to guys from UK!! 

"00" baby! NCAA Champ 1996!! My freshman year of college!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I thought the rockets payroll was around $61 mil and the cap is around 65 mil. Again, my bad. As I said, not really wired into all the salary stuff. I thought I read that even though we have the 4.2 mil trade exception, we would only be interested in taking on salaries of about 3.8 for some reason.


The $65M is the tax threshold and we're under that, like you say. But we're over the salary cap and could only sign a player for the minimum.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what about bibby. it looks like his is on his way out of sacramento, though the only rumor i have heard has him going to cleveland, though that trade doesnt seem likely
http://nba.aolsportsblog.com/2007/0...ets-involved-bibby-to-cavs-deal-probably-not/

though we dont have much to offer, like the cavs there would probably have to be a third team


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It seems like the spurs have made a pretty good move.
Hers
They just got younger (A little bit)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we just got Jake T. Now what? Think CD will pursue any more deals?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't think so. Unlikely.

We need a backup PF, because Hayes isn't too developed to play a full game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Lets trade for a lottery pick so we have a shot to draft Yi Jianlian next season. Go Yi!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We still have BS. The buyout on his contract for next year is only 1 mil. We could still make one more small move or maybe package Sura and Bonzi for something.

Whatever we do it will probably be small.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Pippen wants to try and give it a go one more time. What about Pippen as a backup PG in limited minutes? I know his first go around in houston was bad but that was because there were alot of egos here including his.

I think pippen is older and a little wiser now. I say sign him to the veteran minimum and release sura.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Again, the Banks move (which include Clippers and Singleton) would be perfect! Add another backup PF and a good young PG to help this team taking a run


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont think bonzi can be traded. i still believe he could be instrumental in the playoffs against san antonio or dallas.

i'd be shocked to see snyder stick around past the deadline


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Vince Carter's on the trading block! Juwan Howard + Bob Sura + Mid Level Exception + First Round Pick (If there is one) = Vince Carter + Hassan Adams + Second Round Pick. How does that sound? Do you think it would work?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The player for player salaries don't work but, I'm not familiar with how the MLE and draft picks would work as part of the deal.

IF it would work, you would need to be careful about the fact that you might just be "renting" VC for the rest of the season. The question would be if what you give up is worth that chance.

I just don't know if VC would fit in on this team. We would make our second weakest position even weaker. We would really need to take Josh Boone or Uncle Cliffy instead of Adams if this trade were to happen.

Don't really see this going down though. If Houston makes any other deal it will probably be for a backup PG.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

You can't use the MLE as part of a trade, and I'm not sure I would want Carter on the team. We don't need to make a big trade.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Vince was on the side it would push Battier to either PF where he doesnt do his best work or the bench which would be terrible for our defensive player of the year. Plus we then become too deep at SF & SG. We would have Vince Carter Tracy McGrady Shane Battier Luther Head Bonzi Wells Kirk Snyder Hassan Adams all playing that position. Between Bonzi Luther & Kirk 2 of those players + Hassan Adams would get no game time. While we would have at PF just Chuck Hayes and at PG just Rafer Alston.

Yao/Deke/Tsakalidis
Hayes
Carter/Battier/Bonzi/Novak
TMAC/Head/Kirk
Alston/Lucas/Spanoulis

That doesnt look pretty. Hayes and Howard must stay.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, so no maybe this wouldn't be a good trade, but either way, we still lack depth at the 4.


----------

